# Veterans Day at the Clubhouse.



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2015)

Not many WW2 vets left in our community. A few less than last year. God bless them all.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2015)

:coolpics::clap:Much thanks to you and who served honorably your service to your country not forgotten.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank, April. We had a nice sit down breakfast and a few patriotic songs and acknowledgements. It was a nice time and a little sober when we view our vanishing vets.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2015)

I very much appreciate getting a glimpse     into the world of such fine people.  Thank you.


----------

